

Grasshopper Explodes at Space X during test - tcskeptic
http://www.kwtx.com/home/headlines/Rocket-Explodes-at-Space-X-272370541.html

======
serf
It wasn't a Grasshopper, it was part of the launch subassembly for it, the
F9R-Dev1.

